# gomułkowskiego bloku



## Kwiatka

Szanowni państwo


hi, i am new at this forum and i am in the middle of one text... 
i would be more that grateful if you can explain me the meaning
of: *gomułkowskiego bloku* - its a phrase or name for a block?

Dziekuje bardzo 

Wasza Kwiatka


----------



## tirop

Cześć Kwiatka,

I'm guessing that it refers to a block of flats typical of Eastern Bloc Poland, built when Władysław Gomułka was the de facto leader of the country. In other words, "gomułkowskiego" (masculine-singular genitive form) is an adjective formed from his name, in the same way one might talk about, for example, Thatcherite policies in the UK.

Thanks to Wikipedia for informing me who Władysław Gomułka was  (and excuse my ignorance).


----------



## LilianaB

Gomułka was the first secretary of the Polish Communist Party (PZPR). I think they simply mean the communist block.

What do you mean by block here, Kwiatka. More context is really needed to tell for sure what kind of block they mean.


----------



## BezierCurve

Hello Kwiatka.

The building (a block of flats) clearly comes from the times of our great leader Gomułka.

EDIT: Sorry, I was too slow to post.


----------



## Kwiatka

*Thank you *kindly Tirop, LilianaB and BezierCurve, now its more clear... 
i newer thought of that


----------



## tengounaduda

mianem blokow gomulkowskich okresla sie budynki mieszkalne budowane w czasach tow. gomulki, w celu zapewnienia "klasie robotniczej i ludowi pracujacemu", jak to ladnie sie wtedy okreslalo ogol biednego spoleczenstwa - jakiegos dachu nad glowa. bloki gomulkowskie cechowaly sie super skromnymi warunkami, malutkie pokoje, ciemna kuchnia, lazienka, w ktorej pies sie nawet nie miescil. obawia sie jednak, ze wspolczesnym mlodym pokoleniom okreslenie bloki gomulkowskie juz niewiele mowi. gomulkowskie kojarzy sie nie tylko z epoka ale takze z charakterem tow. gomulki, ktory za luksusami nie przapadal i chcial, zeby spoleczenstwo zylo, moze i zdrowo, ale przede wszytskim skromnie, czyli zeby wszyscy biede klepali po rowno
un saludo. Piotr


----------



## Ben Jamin

*Gomułkowski blok *means  principally a block of flats built in Poland in the years 1956 - 1970, when Mr Gomułka (or rather comrade Gomułka) ruled the country. The apartment blocks of that era were small, simple and made of poor materials, the quality was actually lower than the Stalin-era buildings (1945-1956), but the construction technology and resdential standard reached really the bottom in the years 1971 - 1981, when the high rise prefabricated elements blocks dominated the country. In the years 1982 - 1990 hardly anything was built. The construction quality became presumably gradually better after 1990, but I have no reliable sources to confirm that.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> The construction quality became_ *presumably*_ gradually better after 1990, but *I have no reliable sources *to confirm that.



Could you kindly explain? You can't possibly imply that there's something wrong with the quality of the new architecture in Poland, can you? I must've overinterpreted you post. 

I know it's not language related but I'm sorry, I find Ben Jamin's post a bit ambiguous.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Could you kindly explain? You can't possibly imply that there's something wrong with the quality of the new architecture in Poland, can you? I must've overinterpreted you post. I know it's not language related but I'm sorry, I find Ben Jamin's post a bit ambiguous.


I'm not ambiguous. I don't live in Poland, and I haven't been in many new flats in mass built apartment buildings, so I can't give any opinion about their quality. I said nothing about architecture. Please, don't overinterprete my posts.


----------



## Kulm

During the building boom demand has sometimes outstripped the supply of qualified laborers and quality materials. We really don't know the quality of construction this days. It happens everywhere.


----------

